# Betta Breeders?



## miami13dol (Jan 24, 2005)

My old bettas that I brought from Maryland have recently died on me so I have been looking around the Fort Myers area in Florida for a pet store and/or aquarium center that might carry a betta I like. Unfortunatley, I must have been spoiled at home because I can't seem to find anywhere down here that sells decent bettas. If anyone would happen to know a breeder or a store in the area that deals with a betta breeder, I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out 
http://www.ibcbettas.org/chapters.htm#Florida

There are 5 IBC Chapters in florida. I'm sure someone can help you out.


RC


----------



## miami13dol (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I have alreday contacted two of the main breeders in the area, both of which are willing to help me get the fish I want and to start a breeding program. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad I could help. There are a great group of Betta People in florida.


RC


----------

